# Ntune-Overclocking Crashed



## kill2live (Aug 23, 2009)

The day before yesterday I was trying to overclock my Graphics Card and the CPU using Ntune fron Nvidia.I started to overclock my Graphics card and it seems that everything was going great till the program started to overclock my 2.6 Ghz AMD Athlon X2 Processor which it didr't last long my screen frozed,then I tried a reboot and the PC started with a loud noise coming from the CPU Fan and I didr't have signal on my Monitor,Mouse and Keyboard I have tried couple of things already.

-Removing the mobo battery.
-Cleaning the dust out of my pc.
-Removing The HS and Injecting Brand New Thermal Paste to the HS.
-Tried a Cmos Reset.
-As I said before the PC started with a loud Noise coming from the CPU fan then I switch HS and the Noise went away.
-The PSU is working fine already cleaned the dust out.
-Removing Ram cards and using other Cards.
-Tried using other Video Card still nothing on monitor no signal at all.
-I have looked inside while the PC is running and everything looks to be working fine.

I have tried all those above and still no luck..which leaves me thinking that the problem could be the Mobo,that the overclocking fried my Mobo?!?!? I really need help cause I'm running out of options if anyone have had the problem I'm having please give me a hand.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you tried testing the PSU with a multimeter?

Cleaning out dust from it and making sure it switches on doesn't mean it is working correctly.

Also using applications instead of the BIOS to overclock your system can have bad results such as over volting things or under volting things.

Was there a bang when you switched the PC on? if so I would think you PSU is damaged. is there a smell of burnt fish and chips? then it is your psu.

Look at the capacitors on the mobo are any leaking or damaged?

If there are any motherboard lights do they come on? if they do then your mobo should be fine although a multimeter will determin this.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ps you said you put thermal past on the heatsink, your supposed to put it on the cpu then put the heatsink on top, did you clean the heatsink and cpu before you did this?

too much paste will insulate the heat so it will make the cpu overheat


----------



## kill2live (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies greenbrucelee,I haven't tested my PSU on a multimeter not sure what that is,I didrt hear any bang when I turned it on again.I have looked at the mobo and I don't see any leaks,I do see lights infront of the case when I turn it on but not on the mobo itself.I cleaned the old thermal paste from the CPU and the HS with a coffee filter and injected the new one.Where can I buy a multimeter or find one?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

kill2live said:


> Thanks for the replies greenbrucelee,I haven't tested my PSU on a multimeter not sure what that is,I didrt hear any bang when I turned it on again.I have looked at the mobo and I don't see any leaks,I do see lights infront of the case when I turn it on but not on the mobo itself.I cleaned the old thermal paste from the CPU and the HS with a coffee filter and injected the new one.Where can I buy a multimeter or find one?


you can get a multimeter from any electronics shop, maplins sell them too.

All you do to test the PSU is to stick the probes into the positive and negative parts on the ATX connector when it is plugged into the motherboard this should return a good reading if it doesn't then it's your PSU


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are the fans working? if not then there is a power problem somewhere.


----------



## kill2live (Aug 23, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> Are the fans working? if not then there is a power problem somewhere.


Yes all the fans are working.


----------

